# P and O Hull to Roterdam



## bentleysontour (May 3, 2017)

Has anyone done this route? We will be travelling with a dog, 3 adults, online there seems to be four different type of cabins available, however the cheapest price includes a no frills cabin, does anyone know what the difference is between the no frills and the next price band up ?
Thanks


----------



## runnach (May 3, 2017)

I cant help with the cabin question, but I have done the Rotterdam Hull Crossing with the dog when I returned from working in Duinrell.

The ships themselves are great, cabarets ,bars part of the holiday.

During the journey you can visit the kennels ,but it is a long crossing for them.

I sailed in November. and we were on the cusp of the crossing cancelled,However wind predicted to drop so set sail .I was expecting journey from hell, but one Capt put the stabilisers out I was impressed just how smooth it was.

Channa


----------



## iampatman (May 3, 2017)

I'm booked on the Zebrugge/Hull ferry this Friday with a standard outside cabin. I'll let you know what it's like when I get home.

Pat


----------



## The laird (May 3, 2017)

They are very basic two bunks ,shower and wc


----------



## Cass (May 3, 2017)

We booked a standard going from Harwich to Holland with P&O it was very basic bed shower not even sure if there was a TV, we had the next one up on the way back and that was better had a kettle tea / coffee TV, I personally would go for the next one up


----------



## redhand (May 3, 2017)

iampatman said:


> I'm booked on the Zebrugge/Hull ferry this Friday with a standard outside cabin. I'll let you know what it's like when I get home.
> 
> Pat



The Rotterdam ferry is much more upmarket than the zeebrugge ferry, nothing wrong with the zeebrugge maybe three star as opposed to four


----------



## BabsW (Jun 21, 2017)

Just returned from 2 x week adventure in Germany/Austria, crossing Hull / Rotterdam and booked basic cabins. We opted for 4 x man outside cabins (only 2 of us travelling in each cabin) at a cost of about £20 extra, rather than the totally basic 2 x man inside cabin.  The cabin was fine, clean but basic.  No TV or fridge or anything, just beds and bathroom.  Decent, very powerful shower in the bathroom.  We also added on the meals - buffet breakfast and dinner, at about £25 per person.  No complaints about the ferry, it was a good crossing both ways.


----------



## alcam (Jun 21, 2017)

BabsW said:


> Just returned from 2 x week adventure in Germany/Austria, crossing Hull / Rotterdam and booked basic cabins. We opted for 4 x man outside cabins (only 2 of us travelling in each cabin) at a cost of about £20 extra, rather than the totally basic 2 x man inside cabin.  The cabin was fine, clean but basic.  No TV or fridge or anything, just beds and bathroom.  Decent, very powerful shower in the bathroom.  We also added on the meals - buffet breakfast and dinner, at about £25 per person.  No complaints about the ferry, it was a good crossing both ways.



No dog friendly cabins ?


----------



## The laird (Jun 21, 2017)

*Zeebrugge to hull*

Few weeks ago used them great sailing staff were fantastic ,sunset lounge had two young ones singing canny sound and they were great .cabin two berth inside ,shower we two bunks good enough for a head down .shvower tea lily hot and powerful,all in all good value imho


----------



## runnach (Jun 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> No dog friendly cabins ?



To my knowledge no !! ....the dogs are kennelled below deck, there is opportunity to visit them I found the staff quite helpful, My GSP whined and howled like a good un separation anxiety I suspect otherside the drink where I went he went and If he wasn't welcome I had the luxury of refusing to work there and let someone else ....the crossing is a long time I thought for a dog , but in my case made sense at the time due to the logisitics. 

Dogs aside, I found the Rotterdam - Hull crossing quite enjoyable ...I am not known for my sea legs more lollilegs at sea. Stabilisers deployed and it wasn't that bad at all. 

Morning pulling into Hull passing Spurn point was nice I have fished there many hours so great to see a different perspective and working out other spots on the final leg eg Paull . 

I don't particularly enjoy ferry crossings but I would do it again 

Channa


----------



## BabsW (Aug 11, 2017)

alcam said:


> No dog friendly cabins ?



No, as someone else said, dogs must stay below, but you can go down and see them, as far as I'm aware.  I'd say if you have dogs, would probably be better doing a shorter crossing, it's a long time for a dog to be couped up on it's own


----------



## IanH (Aug 11, 2017)

To me a cabin is just that, I may see it for 30 mins from the shower. The rest of the time it'll be dark, I hope, and I'll be asleep. Its only for one night in each direction, you're not moving in for a month!!!!


----------



## iampatman (Aug 11, 2017)

Came back from Zeebrugge to Hull this May and it was fine. Bit of a drag having to climb up to top bunk but not the end of the world. Booked to return to Europe on this route in a couple of weeks time. I understand on the Rotterdam route they have twin beds rather than bunks.

Pat


----------



## Biggarmac (Aug 20, 2017)

BabsW said:


> No, as someone else said, dogs must stay below, but you can go down and see them, as far as I'm aware.  I'd say if you have dogs, would probably be better doing a shorter crossing, it's a long time for a dog to be couped up on it's own



As most of the crossing time is overnight the dog(s) will be asleep anyway.  Its better for everyone, including the dog, to have a driver who is well rested from a shorter journey rather than the long drive to the channel ports.  The dogs are usually just fine in the kennels - its the owners who are trauamatised.  On the Hull routes a member of the crew has to go with you to the kennels as they are on a car deck.


----------



## Trompete (Oct 18, 2017)

*Hull ferry*



bentleysontour said:


> Has anyone done this route? We will be travelling with a dog, 3 adults, online there seems to be four different type of cabins available, however the cheapest price includes a no frills cabin, does anyone know what the difference is between the no frills and the next price band up ?
> Thanks



used it many times in the past, always comfortable and clean , with the advantage that you arrive fresh and able to enjoy a long drive if you need to.


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 18, 2017)

NB, Newcastle to Amsterdam now has dog-friendly cabins.


----------

